# Owner time available



## Options409 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I am trying to off load some owner time I will not be able to use this year. My Jeanneau 409 is in the BVI, but I have access to similar sized boats in all bases around the world. Med, Asia, Caribbean, Seychelles, Pacific.

Total time available is equivalent to 14 days in low season at the relevant bases.

Time can be broken up or taken in full. If anyone is interested PM me and I can send them a base grid with options. No payment required until booking is reserved in the system. I'll put you directly in touch with the owner care manager so you know it's the real deal.

Very negotiable on price. 

Nathan


----------



## MarieTheBitter (Jul 26, 2013)

hi- please message me info. Thanks!


----------



## newtoav (Jul 30, 2013)

I am afraid that I can't send you a PM - too junior on the site. But, I am very interested, please message me, or email me at jborbolla /a/ gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Seawards (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello Nathan,
Please email me more information about this at cwardz at yahoo dot com
thank you,
Brian


----------

